

PG's original startup being used as a pawn by Marissa Mayer of Yahoo - prakster
http://recode.net/2015/02/03/yahoo-to-fob-off-yahoo-small-business-to-alibaba-spinco/

======
prakster
More info: [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/02/03/yahoos-small-
business...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/02/03/yahoos-small-business-
unit-draws-short-straw-in-alibaba-deal/)

